# Slugs



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know that I am probably best off to use a rifled choke tube and sabots for deer but if I were to use rifeld slugs, what is the proper choke tube to use for deer. I am hunting in river bottoms so most shots are in the 20-35 yard range, in fact I have shot one every year and never shot over about 35 yards. That is why I would think that a rifled slug would be sufficient, in fact I have used tham but I cannot remember which choke tube to use. I understand that the rifled choke tube would screw up the spin of the rifled slug, correct???


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

IC Dan is the recommended tube from things I have read in the past. I would suggest using the sabots with a Rifled choke tube or barrel even at the ranges you are shooting. Simply because they have a 90% less chance of tumbling. I read this back in 96 in one of the shooting magazines.

Besides Monte will not be around to do your shooting for you! :beer:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I now use a rifled choke w/sabots and it works much better than the old rifled chokes. I'm confident shooting out to 125 yards with that set up. That being said, if the farthest you will shoot is 35 yards you can shoot rifled slugs through your IMPROVED CYLINDER. I did it for years with pretty reliable acuracy. You are correct in assuming the rifled choke tube will screw up the rotation and trajectory of a rifled slug. Good luck this season!!! :sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

my shoulder can tell you that rifled slugs don't work through rifled barrels dan. i shoot remington sluggers with my smooth bore slug barrel and they work pretty well. a lot of my buddies use their bird barrels with the IC choke in them. sabots can get expensive if you shoot a lot.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ryan I only need one shot!!!!!! :wink: :wink: 8)


----------

